

Macaw: The Code-Savvy Web Design Tool - publicfig
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1658523427/macaw-the-code-savvy-web-design-tool

======
publicfig
Here's a link to the demo that went around everywhere a few months ago:
[http://macaw.co/peek/](http://macaw.co/peek/) . I'm, if anything, curious to
see some of the code generation in a non-demo setting.

